# Pilot Certificate Conversions FAA to CASA



## indyjetflyer (Apr 28, 2011)

Strange question but not that uncommon in my industry, usually it's the reverse of my situation. I'm planning on emigrating to AU, Perth, next year and planning on working. Presently, I'm a very well experienced Commercial Pilot and would like to figure out the easiest, fastest and cheapest ways to convert my FAA ATP to a CASA ATPL, with my already earned Type Ratings. 

I've been flying international for many years have accumulated extensive experience and credentials in my line of work. So testing, flight checks etc. are no problem to pass, the question is costs & methods of conversion. I already hold an AU "Special Pilot's Certificate" based upon my FAA license. Though this only provides Day VFR PPL privileges. I also hold several Type Ratings. Any useful info would be appreciated.
Thanks
Indy Jet


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

I would expect you've already seen this: http://www.casa.gov.au/wcmswr/_assets/main/fcl/download/atpl_guidelines.pdf

There are a few forums out there that might have the answer, maybe try bladeslapper (I kid you not :lol: ) airlinepilotforums, airlinepilotcentral, flightlevel350 and everythingforpilots - to name but a few :lol:

Dolly


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

indyjetflyer said:


> Strange question but not that uncommon in my industry, usually it's the reverse of my situation. I'm planning on emigrating to AU, Perth, next year and planning on working. Presently, I'm a very well experienced Commercial Pilot and would like to figure out the easiest, fastest and cheapest ways to convert my FAA ATP to a CASA ATPL, with my already earned Type Ratings.
> 
> I've been flying international for many years have accumulated extensive experience and credentials in my line of work. So testing, flight checks etc. are no problem to pass, the question is costs & methods of conversion. I already hold an AU "Special Pilot's Certificate" based upon my FAA license. Though this only provides Day VFR PPL privileges. I also hold several Type Ratings. Any useful info would be appreciated.
> Thanks
> Indy Jet


Hi Indyjetflyer ...

Welcome to the forum. I work for an FAA/GCAA certifier here in Dubai so am aware of your situation. However I do not have the local CASA knowledge to aid you in this regard ...

Other than the obvious in approaching CASA, try putting it out there on .... 
PPRuNe Forums - Professional Pilots Rumour Network

Normally you can get the _"good oil"_ on there, not just rumour ! .... :clap2:


----------



## indyjetflyer (Apr 28, 2011)

Dolly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the guidance to CASA. Many of the web sites I've found thus far deal primarily with JAA (European Joint Aviation Authority) to FAA and FAA to JAA. I have conducted JAA to FAA training, testing & guidance in the past. However, FAA to CASA seems rather an enigma. I've been to the CASA site and fully understand the nuts & bolts regulatory requirements. Most often, as I have dealt with here, overseas pilots are seeking conversion TO FAA licenses, not the other way around. The conversion requirements are understandable, however, execution guidance is what I'm seeking. 

Primarily I'm curious as to potential leads to flight schools, training programs or other resources offering courses to accelerate preparation for the IREX & Air Law Exams. Possibly also a "short" prep course for the certification check flights as well. Without going through an entire certification course nor purchasing inordinate amounts of flight time or simulator time. With nearly 8,000 hours airline flight time and over 4,000 hours of airline simulator training given I'm not looking to get dragged through an excessively costly and time consuming program. Possibly advise from someone else who's been through the conversion. 

Thank you for the leads
Indy Jet


----------



## winksmith (Feb 25, 2014)

indyjetflyer said:


> Strange question but not that uncommon in my industry, usually it's the reverse of my situation. I'm planning on emigrating to AU, Perth, next year and planning on working. Presently, I'm a very well experienced Commercial Pilot and would like to figure out the easiest, fastest and cheapest ways to convert my FAA ATP to a CASA ATPL, with my already earned Type Ratings.
> 
> I've been flying international for many years have accumulated extensive experience and credentials in my line of work. So testing, flight checks etc. are no problem to pass, the question is costs & methods of conversion. I already hold an AU "Special Pilot's Certificate" based upon my FAA license. Though this only provides Day VFR PPL privileges. I also hold several Type Ratings. Any useful info would be appreciated.
> Thanks
> Indy Jet


i'm not as experienced as you, but i do have 1000 hours with IFR. i'm living in NZ. I need a BFR for my FAA license to make it current so I can translate into CAA license. i've investigated finding an FAA examiner here and there's definitely no joy there. it'd still be cheaper to fly to AU to see an FAA designated examiner than it would be to fly to the states. do you, or anyone know of an FAA rated person there?


----------



## Izzy11 (Jul 11, 2015)

indyjetflyer said:


> Strange question but not that uncommon in my industry, usually it's the reverse of my situation. I'm planning on emigrating to AU, Perth, next year and planning on working. Presently, I'm a very well experienced Commercial Pilot and would like to figure out the easiest, fastest and cheapest ways to convert my FAA ATP to a CASA ATPL, with my already earned Type Ratings.
> 
> I've been flying international for many years have accumulated extensive experience and credentials in my line of work. So testing, flight checks etc. are no problem to pass, the question is costs & methods of conversion. I already hold an AU "Special Pilot's Certificate" based upon my FAA license. Though this only provides Day VFR PPL privileges. I also hold several Type Ratings. Any useful info would be appreciated.
> Thanks
> Indy Jet


Hi, I have been searching online with the exact same question. Have you had any luck finding the answer? Thank you for your assiatance!
Izzy


----------



## Tyrone80 (Aug 5, 2015)

I just did this.

1st you have to get your FAA license verified. This consists of filling out a form and paying AUD$65 to CASA. CASA took 5 months to verify my license (average wait time for CASA). All it consists of is CASA faxing a letter to the FAA asking if you do indeed hold an FAA license. The hold up is the CASA side of house. You'll be left breathless at the sheer level of incompetence - trust me, if you can stay working in the US DO!!! You'll miss the FAA once you leave.

Once that's done, you need to sit the the theory exams relevant to the license you want. For Commercial, it's an air law written exam (re-coded as COSA) plus a human factors written exam. If you want instrument as well then you need to sit an instrument written exam too. Each exam sitting costs AUD>$100. Use Bob Tait (google him) for commercial exams. If you want ATPs then you sit the ATPL equivalent of air law and human factors. Use Aviation Theory Centre for these exams (again, google them).

Then you get the pleasure of the flight tests. You take your written results and your verification letter to an Australian flight school authorized to conduct training relevant to the level you require. They'll say you need a minimum of three flights before they'll sign off for a checkride. Just a money grab. No CASA requirement for this, but they want the money so they'll make you do it.

They'll also make you do a checkride for everything. You'll do a commercial checkride, followed by an instrument checkride (try and combine the multi in that checkride, if you can), then a separate night VFR checkride (if for some reason you want that on top of your instrument). They don't include night flying in the Australian commercial - it's a separate rating. And you have to be signed off by a flight school for each of your checkrides. $$$.

Most flight schools will put you with a child instructor. Have fun with that. Australians love saying how the FAA license is a joke etc - the urge to punch the acne ridden child in the left hand seat using their iphone to navigate is so hard to resist. Try and get a older instructor. They're more reasonable and they actually know their theory so when there's a difference in terminology, they'll know what your talking about and be able to tell you what it's called in Australia. If you get one of these recently potty trained instructors (with a degree or diploma), you'll just get attitude and no actual instruction. And really, the attitude is completely unjustified. I've flown in third world countries with better pilot support services, atc services, aviation regulators, weather services and navaids, etc, than Australia. In reality, Australia's civil aviation system is a joke. I'm not saying the pilots are a joke. Just the system.

Now after the 1st checkride, you'll have to wait for CASA to send you that license in the mail before you can do the next checkride. The current CASA processing time to send out a new license is 2-3 months. You can do training in the meantime, BUT you can't actually sit the next flight test until you physically hold that license. It's not like the FAA where the check airman issues you a temporary on the spot. That would be common sense.

To convert my FAA CPL with ME/IR cost about AUD$11,500.00.

I'm not sure about your type ratings though. I suspect you'll have to go somewhere like Alteon (Brisbane) who provide type ratings and do a checkride on their sims.

CASA hasn't really provided any clear guidance on conversions. It seems that check airmen and flight schools make it up to suits themselves so you may find that things might be a different depending on the training provider. Plus there's these disaster known as the implement of the new Part 61. Total joke. I miss the FAA. 

Hope this helps.


----------

